# rabies



## redpanther (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anyone here ever had their livestock get rabies? Do you have to get a shot for it if you come into contact with the livestock?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

nope although when i was on the farm we had a cow die suddenly after having seen a **** nearby, so we had to have her tested for it. She was negative . However if you come into contact with an animal that has been positive for rabies, you need to have the shots..


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

What animals are a high probability risk for having rabies. Bats and raccoons can get rabies and not die from it right?


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I have my horses vaccinated for rabies. Much better to prevent then to risk them getting the disease. ( rabies vaccines are also available for cattle, sheep and goats etc.) Also because I worked as a veterinary technician I was previously vaccinated for rabies myself. However on a normal basis you don't need to be vaccinated or get shots unless you come into contact with a rabid animal. 

As for animals with a high probablity of Rabies, Include skunks, fox, coyotes etc. ANY wild predator of that nature is considered high risk. Racoons, Skunks and bats can all be carriers of the disease without always dying from it. Rabies in one disease that is far better to try and prevent through vaccination and critter control then to try and deal with after the fact. If you only have a few animals, I'd recommend spending a little extra money and get them vaccinated.


----------



## chesterburrito (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you have to get shots in the stomach to be vaccinated?


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

nope not any more
It's a serious of shots in the muscle of your arm or rump.

Mine were all in the arm just like most other vaccines.



chesterburrito said:


> Do you have to get shots in the stomach to be vaccinated?


----------

